# Goat minerals



## AlleysChicks (Sep 2, 2018)

I have been buying the small bag of manna pro minerals but I’m looking for a bigger bag of good minerals that will last longer and won’t break the bank.

I came across these at Rural king.




The block is only $10

This 25# bag is $15.99 but lacks copper. 





I really only have access to TSC and Rural king. So I’m limited on what I can get.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 2, 2018)

Where are you located?  What kind of goats are you raising?  What kind of hay do you feed?


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 3, 2018)

Ohio, Nigerian Pygmy crosses, it’s a mix grass hay. They also get grain and alfalfa pellets.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 3, 2018)

Can you scout around and find a mix for cattle?  Compare your tag on 'goat' mineral and see if similar and better price.  I am paying about $23 for 50# from Tennessee Farmers Co-op.  Their goat mix is a bit more, but almost the same as the cow.  I will try to attach a tag later.

What are your area's mineral shortages?  Here we are short on selenium, so must ensure it is in mix.  And, when coal fired electric was common had to add extra copper to overcome sulfur emissions deposited by wind/rain.  Now that has improved, had to back off copper in mixes.

Also some here have problems with high iron in water (rust stains on fixtures) and high sulfur in water (rotten egg smell.)  This makes zinc and copper unavailable.

With what you are feeding, you are ok on standard 2:1 calcium to phosphorus in mix.  And, since not pushing for milk or meat production, just a good standard mix would serve.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 3, 2018)

Donna R. Raybon said:


> Can you scout around and find a mix for cattle?  Compare your tag on 'goat' mineral and see if similar and better price.  I am paying about $23 for 50# from Tennessee Farmers Co-op.  Their goat mix is a bit more, but almost the same as the cow.  I will try to attach a tag later.
> 
> What are your area's mineral shortages?  Here we are short on selenium, so must ensure it is in mix.  And, when coal fired electric was common had to add extra copper to overcome sulfur emissions deposited by wind/rain.  Now that has improved, had to back off copper in mixes.
> 
> ...



I can look, lots of cattle stuff here but mostly blocks. Selenium, copper, it’s all clay out here with a thin layer of top soil. We get a lot of rain and I’ve noticed my girls hooves are thin when I trim. So I probably need zinc also. My girls are young, they were born in February and March. I plan to breed them in the fall next year. So I want to make sure they get a healthy start for their little bodies.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 3, 2018)

Nutritionist has always recommended sticking with loose mineral mix for goat's and cows.  Said mineral blocks too hard on teeth and animal has to work too hard to get what they need.  

Were you able to access label tags I attached?  

One of my good friends had a goat dairy in Ohio.  They milked over 600 head.  She used to come down here and show.  Helped me a lot when I first got started years ago.  She passed away a few years ago.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 3, 2018)

I’ve never seen any of our cattle actually bite a block before. They lick it and nudge it with their nose.

I could not view it on my phone, and I don’t have a computer.

I had a relative in Dayton with a huge milking operation. They had a store attached where you could buy goat milk products. I believe I was told that her and her husband separated and so had to sell out. Loved that place though, made me love goats.
I’m sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 3, 2018)

Yes, that was Patti!  She was so kind and supportive when I was as green as grass.  I knew her for several years at the shows we attended before I even knew her last name.   She was just Patti and we penned next to each other. I wonder how many GCH and National champions she bred across all ADGA breeds???


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 3, 2018)

What are the odds? I was a little girl when we went up there with my (great) grandma Brenise.  Patti was a distant relative so unfortunately we weren’t close. But it was super nice there, and I remember begging my mom to take home a little floppy earred baby.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon (Sep 3, 2018)

Well, goats are certainly in your genetics!  Did you see her huge 'cart' goat?  I think he was a LaMancha wether and he was freakishly big!!!

Our public libraries have computers that you can use...does Ohio??  You could get printout of attachment, or go to Co-op website.


----------



## AlleysChicks (Sep 3, 2018)

It would have been over 20 years ago. Every goat looked huge to a 5 year old lol 

Yes, I could go after work one day this week.


----------

